# What website do you think I should order from?



## palmsteeze (May 19, 2013)

Like many others here, I am starting a T-shirt company. 
I have made an order from Instashirt, and it was alright (the shirts were a little thin, and the ink seemed a little faded)

The shirts that I plan on printing would have images of my photography, so I'd assume DTG (direct to garment) printing would be best. 
I'm looking for a site where I can make ordered between 30-150 shirts for a decent price, for now.
I'd like the shirts to be good quality with a nice vibrant print. 
I'd also like to be able to customize the tag, and put a HEM tag on it. 
I'm sure many of you have found good reliable distributors for this, I'm hoping you guys can share your knowledge with me! thank you! 

-Michael


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

There is a company in Colorado called Colorado Timberline they do very nice work and offer many different products to print on. Check them out they are a huge supplier of sublimation and dtg they will also put your label in the shirt. You do have to buy the shirt from them but a nice full color shirt with your label on it will cost you around $10-15 
http://www.coloradotimberline.com/


----------



## palmsteeze (May 19, 2013)

thank you, I'm looking at it right now, but it won't let me view it unless I have an account, and I don't see a place to register for an account?


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

That's interesting sorry about that I've been a customer of there's for so long I never noticed. Here is what you need to do call or email Albinita and she will hook you up. She is very nice and will help you get what ever you need. This is not your average online shop like cafepress they are the ones who print for cafepress all wholesale.


----------



## palmsteeze (May 19, 2013)

woah.. I just called her and she was pretty rude, and talked really fast.. I didn't understand fully what she said and she got upset when I asked her if she could repeat her self and said "I just told you this, sir.."

This website looks good, but I can't find a place to register anywhere.. I've never been on a site that is so confusing to sign up for..


----------



## palmsteeze (May 19, 2013)

I found the application for to register, and it looks like it is not for my type of business just yet.. I'm just starting up, and the application asks how many people work for me, and how many locations I have open, and for a bunch of legal numbers and information..
I need something more for beginners


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

Wow sorry to hear that I have never had a problem with them. If you want you can send me the designs and I can get them printed for you or at least quote a good price. Send me a PM with what you are looking for.


----------

